
Gitea 1.7.0 is released - spacebearmakes
https://blog.gitea.io/2019/01/gitea-1.7.0-is-released/
======
nik736
Originally I was very sceptical because of the Gogs vs Gitea thing going on,
but seeing the new features that Gitea is pushing out compared to Gogs...
nowadays I am leaning towards Gitea. Great job, keep up the great work!

------
techntoke
Great work. Looking forward to more integrations like GitLab, but overall I
like that it is much easier for me to program on than GitLab.

------
ausjke
awesome software, I use it to self-hosting everything these days.

------
weasky
very easy to use, thank you gitea developers!

